# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Cierran los canales del delta del Ebro para iniciar el secado e inundación con agua marina contra el caracol manzana

## sergi1907

El vaciado de la red de riego del hemidelta izquierdo alargará durante unos diez días, tras los cuales se empezará a bombear agua salada en los arrozales.



El plan de lucha contra el caracol manzana en el Delta del Ebro diseñado por el Departamento de Agricultura ha comenzado a ponerse en marcha este lunes con el cierre de los canales de regadío, principalmente, en el hemidelta izquierdo. La operación, que se alargará entre ocho y diez días, debe suponer el vaciado total de las canalizaciones y desagües-con la ayuda de bombas-para, posteriormente, permitir la entrada de agua salada en unas 2.000 hectáreas de arrozales. Esta última tarea requerirá el uso de bombas especiales que permitirán trasladar el agua del mar a la red de riego para poder llegar a los campos afectados que se encuentran más alejados de la costa y por encima del nivel del mar.



El Departamento de Agricultura prevé mantener esta inundación con agua salada durante 20 días, teóricamente suficientes para eliminar completamente la plaga en los campos, además de hacer efectivo el secado de más de 7.000 hectáreas de arrozales hasta principios de año. La presencia de altas densidades de caracoles en algunos desagües será una de las principales dificultades en el proceso, según reconoce Agricultura.



El plan de choque tiene un coste previsto de 600.000 euros a cargo de la Generalidad que, de momento, no ha podido conseguir el apoyo económico ni del Estado ni la Unión Europea. Además, los arroceros que deban efectuar el secado dejarán de percibir en total 378.000 euros por no cumplir la medida agroambiental de inundar los campos. Una pérdida que no tendrán los propietarios de los campos inundados con agua del mar.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/noticia.php?id=12255

----------

